# Axanthic lines question.



## metalchris (Jan 1, 2011)

Just wondering what would happen if I crossed two visual axanthic bloodlines? eg V.P.I/T.S.K.
Am I right in thinking I'd get wyldtypes that were double het for both bloodlines?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

yes you would get DH's.


----------



## metalchris (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks man :notworthy:


----------



## wetbeef (May 29, 2011)

does anything come from a pairing of two double het? or just a normal axanthic?


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't think that many people have been bothered to try it. I have heard the theory that a snake being a double visual for 2 different axanthic lines should hold it's looks better but I am not sure that this would work. The main problem from my viewpoint would be that you wouldn't know the genetic make up of any axanthic resulting from breeding 2 double hets together until you could grow it up and breed it back to pure examples of both lines-that's a lot of wasted time and eggs for an unknown (and probably not worthwhile) result.


----------



## wetbeef (May 29, 2011)

are there any visual cues for telling the difference between the lines?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

wetbeef said:


> are there any visual cues for telling the difference between the lines?


Not really, some people argue that a particular line will hold its colour and not brown out as an adult as much as another line will but you get good and bad examples of both lines.


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

markhill said:


> Not really, some people argue that a particular line will hold its colour and not brown out as an adult as much as another line will but you get good and bad examples of both lines.


This but I think the OP was asking about visual indicators on the hets. Despite the arguements for & against some recessives having markers I think just about everybody will agree that axanthics don't! There would be absolutely no way of knowing what genes they were carrying without breeding.


----------

